# Target Emtech EM9300



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Jeff at Target recommended EM9300, with cross linker added, as the top coat for a large dining table I'm working on.

Anyone have experience with this finish? Looking for feedback on durability and ease of application (spraying).


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Tung, I have never used this particular product, but I have sprayed gallons of EM6000 and EM1000 and they both were a joy to use. Jeff is a good guy and wouldn't steer you wrong. The CL100 needs to be added slowly while stirring at least an hour (more is better) before you intend to spray. HTH


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

What art said. I buy 8000 in 5 gallon buckets and use it all the time. Haven't used 9300 yet. I use one of the stubby plastic paint mixers on the drill and mix it for a good minute or two while adding crosslinker. Let it sit for a least an hour, usually I'll mix it the night before I spray.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I think you can trust Jeff (unlike one member on this forum). You can always join Homestead finishing forum and talk with other who have actually used the product.


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

You're mixing up your Jeff's.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

> Tung, I have never used this particular product, but I have sprayed gallons of EM6000 and EM1000 and they both were a joy to use. Jeff is a good guy and wouldn t steer you wrong. The CL100 needs to be added slowly while stirring at least an hour (more is better) before you intend to spray. HTH
> 
> - AandCstyle


I read Art's response too quickly and thought he said to stir the product for at least an hour. Dang Art! I don't have that kind of time. I get it now.
I knew you would chime in, as I've read your posts extolling the virtues of Target coatings.

I don't have any experience with Target's products, but have always had good luck spraying pre-cat lacquer. Two coats on most everything, and three coats on dining tables. We have a couple tables in the house finished this way, and one is used daily. It's been several years now, and they still look like new.

Good luck with it.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> You re mixing up your Jeff s.
> 
> - ClammyBallz


Not really, I do business and have talked to both of them on more that one occasion. Jeff

```
homestead for spray equipment and Jeff
```
 Target Coating for finish.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

So Jeff the seller can be trusted but Jeff the developer and mfr can't?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> So Jeff the seller can be trusted but Jeff the developer and mfr can t?
> 
> - OSU55


What hell is a matter with you people. Where did I say anyone couldn't be trusted. In my opinion I trust both of them to steer me in the right direction. In this thread we are talking about Jeff @ target coating.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks guys, good feedback about mixing the cross-linker. I'm going to order a quart of the 9300 and give it a try.


----------

